# Bactrim(sulfa antibiotic) Prednisone (steroid)



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I have been extremely constipated,with hearburn, and stomach burning, besides all the other side effects , I'm going thru right now on these meds. Can I take a stool softner to help me go ??


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

Should not be any interaction with a stool softener. char


----------

